# Is there anything like Publisher for Mac?



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

We need pulisher and its not included in the mac edition of Office. does anyone know of a replacement for this?

Thanks!!
Chris


----------



## Cow (Jan 12, 2005)

Pages would be the cheapest I guess.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

whats "pages"?

is that the included in the new iwork suite?


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Adobe pagemaker.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

pages - yes it is .. there is a thread on it here, http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=22689

If your going to suggest PageMaker - then why not Quark or InDesign? I think he was looking for a low end publishing (eg: drag and drop) setup and there's nothing more low-end than publisher


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Does quark run on OSX? Indesign?
Will they open publisher files?
Sorry to be a pest but i really dont know.

Chris


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

If you need something that will open publisher files, then I think you're sol. I don't know of any OS9 or OSX app's that will open them.

If you just need a simple/easy to use Page Layout app, I'd reccomend either PageMaker (outdated, but useful), Pages (just release from Apple) or InDesign (The big boy of pages layouts)

Quark would work too, but -shrugs-, It's Quark. You may as well use InDesign and not be 5 years behind the times...


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

moonsocket said:


> Does quark run on OSX? Indesign?
> Will they open publisher files?
> Sorry to be a pest but i really dont know.
> 
> Chris


Quark 6.x and Indesign 2.x and up run natively in OSX. Quark is a dog (this coming from a 9 year Quark user who lost a customer when they dragged their feet on OSX compatibility and their notorious LACK of customer service) I use InDesign CS for all our projects now - no regrets. But, sorry, neither will open Publisher files.

Publisher is in it's own world, as far as I know Publisher "sees" only Publisher and the worst part is Publisher final files cannot be used for press and the final resolution is too low. This is MicroSloth's attempt to enter the design field and their attempt was lacking in every aspect. The only way you are going to get these files into something usable is to start over and redo the file.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Hi Moonsocket
You should check out pages, the examples I have seen are beautiful and it will only get better, it outputs to word, appleworks, pdf, etc and in the same box you get Keynote for just $99 can or $49 with a student deal.
Im going to order it soon, it wont be available for aweek or so, but it may fill your needs, I dont know how to migrate Publisher files.

For the price it is hard to beat Pages unless you want to spend serious money for a large pro package like Indesign 2 from Adobe


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Be sure to check out Stone Create and the Stone Studio. It's an illustration/page layout/web design app with some very powerful features. It's fully cocoa and gets updated monthly with new features... and these updates are free for life. Plus the support is great. I use it for all my flyers etc and also most of my web graphics.

http://www.stone.com/

You can also try the demo for free.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

If you're looking at the top tier, ditto on Quark. Go with Indesign as many have done so. They really dropped the ball with slow as snail migration to X and in the process left many loyal users in the dark ages. Really a shame but with Indesign all is good again.


----------

